# Snoop Dogg Claims He Smoked Pot at the White House



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/entertainment/entertainment-news/Snoop-Dogg-Says-He-Smoked-Pot-at-White_House-268271192.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_NYBrand



> "In the White House-but in the bathroom," clarified the 42-year-old, joint in hand. "Cause I said, 'May I use the bathroom,' and they said, 'What are you gonna do--No. 1 or No. 2,' and I said, 'No. 2.'"


----------



## JMT (Jul 23, 2014)

Hilary Clinton enacted a no smoking policy for the White House in 1993; not that anyone in the White House cares about policy.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2014)

That was probably just for staff, not important people like herself, Barney, etc.....


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

exactly how does one be a member of an internet board for nearly four years, only post 121 times and still remember their password to get on?


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2014)

Hillary to security - "I saw Monica with a lit Cuban in her mouth!"

Monica to Hillary - "Bill isn't Cuban!"


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2014)

My Husband is the victim of a vast right wring conspiracy!


----------



## JMT (Jul 23, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> exactly how does one be a member of an internet board for nearly four years, only post 121 times and still remember their password to get on?




Lots of snooping and no spamming, and my buddy Google tells me all my passwords when needed.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

JMT said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > exactly how does one be a member of an internet board for nearly four years, only post 121 times and still remember their password to get on?
> ...




lol- to quote capt-

run silent, run deep

HA HA HA






(thats the USS Henry Clay- the last one my Dad was on before he got out)


----------



## cement (Jul 24, 2014)

JMT said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > exactly how does one be a member of an internet board for nearly four years, only post 121 times and still remember their password to get on?
> ...


Password = password ?
Or if you watch Dexter...fuckingpassword


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

cement said:


> JMT said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


I go with 1, 2, 3, 4, 5


----------



## JMT (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## csb (Jul 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > JMT said:
> ...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 24, 2014)

^ love that movie


----------

